# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  كنزالبحر الأحمر

## سيف الدين المقبول

*كنزالبحر الأحمر
أن قصةكنز البحر الأحمر ليست قصة خيالية أو اسطورة تاريخية مثل قصص ألف ليلة وليلة !! بل هى حقيقة علمية ثابتة , فالمعروف أن البحر الأحمر يعتبر من البحار الغنية با لمعادن الموجودة تحت أرضها , وقد بدأ الاعتقاد بوجود تكوينات ملحية متعددة المعادن فى قاع البحر الأحمر نتيجة لأبحاث فى بداية القرن قبل الماضى .وبناء على هذه الأبحاث والمعلومات قامت إحدى الشركات الأمريكية العاملة فى صناعة التعدين بالسعى على الحصول على ترخيص بالتنقيب فى منطقة مساحتها( 38) ميلا مربعا من قاع البحر الأحمرفى المنطقة الواقعه بين المملكة السعودية وجمهورية السودان , تلك هى منطقة الجرف القارى التى تتركز فيها الأملاح المعدنية الثقيلة فى الماء والصخور على عمق (2000متر) فى منطقة تسمى (أطلنتس 2)وقد رفضت الأمم المتحدة هذا الطلب , مما حفز الدول الشاطئية على إعلان حقوقها فى الموارد الموجودة فى قاع البحر , خاصة المملكة العربية السعودية التى أصدرت مرسوما ملكيا يتعلق بملكيتها للموارد فى قاع البحر المجاورة لامتدادها القارى ,وكذلك أعلن السودان ملكيته للجرف القارى فى قانونه للبحر الإقليمى والجرف القارى لعام 1970 م.وبناء على هذه الحقوق أنشأ الاتفاق السعودى السودانى هيئة مشتركة بشان الاستغلال المشترك للثروة الطبيعية الموجودة فى قاع البحر الأحمر,وإن مستودع هذه الثروات يقع غرب خط 19-25,وغرب خط الوسط MedianLine)) الذى أقرته إتفاقية جنيف 1958م وبالتالى تكون حقوق السيادة حسب هذه الإتفاقية للسودان ولكن السودان أخذ بالاتفاق السعودى السودانى والذى بموجبه تنازلت كل من الدولتين "ونصت عن طريق الاتفاق"على وضع خاص فى حالات الثروة التى تقع بين منطقة الحقوق الخالصة فى المنطقة المشتركة والتى يتراوح عمقها بين 1500 متر – و2000متر,وهى الأعماق التى تتركز فيها المياه الساخنة شديدة الملوحة بما يسمى ال(HotBrines)فى جرف الساحل الشمالى الذى يتراوح عرضه 30-40 كيلومتر وقياس الاعماق الى (2000) متر قرب المنطقة التى تتركز فيه المعادن المنصهرة من الرصاص -الكوبالت – والفضة- والذهب- وغيرها من المعادن بكميات ضخمة وهو ما يسمى كنز البحر الأحمر وهى ليست كنوز من مصوغات ذهبية وفضية معبئة فى صناديق كما يخال للبعض؟! وبالتالى يحتاج استخراجه واستغلالها الى امكانيات كبيرة ومعدات غوص متقدمة وميزانيات مهولة وعمل لشركات ضخمة لإستغلال تلك الموارد فى اعماق البحار بعد تصوير الأعماق بالاقمار الصناعية , الأمرالذي جعل استغلالها يتوقف منذ الاتفاقية المشتركة( الانفة الذكر ) للعام 1974 بالرغم من ألتزام المملكة السعودية بتمويل المشروع والذى يحتاج لميزانية كبيرة,والذى بسبب هذا الألتزام تجاوز السودان حقه الذى يكفله القانون الدولى فى تقسيم الجرف القارى الذى توجد فيه كل هذه الثروات وتنازل بموجب الإتفاق الثنائى عن هذه الحقوق مع المملكة السعودية بحيث يتقاسم البلدان حصيلة الناتج الضخم على ان تتولى المملكة عملية تمويل المعدات والافراد والتكنولوجيا المصاحبة للانتاج وهى عملية مكلفة جدا جدا فلولا علم المملكة بما يحويه هذا الكنز لما عملت على الالتزام بهذا الأتفاق وتجديده مرة بعد اخرى
وقدرت اللجنة الدائمة السعودية - السودانية المشتركة المعنية بالاستغلال المشترك للموارد 
الطبيعية الموجودة في قاع البحر الأحمر في المنطقة المشتركة بين البلدينالاحتياطي للخامات 
بنحو 97 مليون طن من مختلف الخامات الفلزية.
وقالت اللجنة :
إن أعمال الدراسات التعدينية والاختبارات الفنية للشركة الحاصلة على . . 
رخصة استغلال موقع اطلانتس2، أكدت وجود مليوني طن زنك، و500 ألف طن 
النحاس،و4000 طن فضة، و80 طن ذهب، وكميات مختلفة من رواسب المعادن 
والكوبالت والرصاصوالكادميوم ووجود معادن أخرى بكميات ضخمة وقد صرح الوزير السعودى على النعيمى حين تجديد الأتفاق بأن الدراساتالتي تمت على مدى 15 عاماً نتج عنها استكشاف الرواسبالمعدنية الفلزية الكامنة 
من ذهب وفضة وزنك ونحاس ومعادن مصاحبةأخرى غير التى تم الحديث عنها مسبقا .والمعرو ف أن الثروات أوالموارد الطبيعية فى اعماق البحار وفى المياه الدولية والتى لا تتوفرلاستغلالها امكانيات مالية ومعدات فنية متقدمة ولا توجد لها حاجة ملحة فى الوقت الحاضر, حيث يستقرغ أستغلالها جهدا ووقتا طويلا,مما يجعل الدول الشاطئية تتركها للمستقبل, وعليه أقر القانون الدولى ان تكون موروثا للأجيال القادمة من البشرية (MankindHeritage).وقد تم تجديد الأتفاق فى عهد الوزيرالخبير الجيلانى وزير المعادن السابق وبما أن المساعى التى قام بها السيد وزير المعادن لتجديد هذا الاتفاق ينبىء على تفكير متقدم للبحث عن موارد وثروات كامنة فى باطن الأرض غير البترولية وهى كثيرة فى البر والبحر,إلا أن استخراجها يقدر بالتكاليف المالية العالية لاستغلال هذه الموارد خاصة الموجودة فى قاع البحر, إلا إنها تعتبر ضمانة لمستقبل الاجيال القادمة لإستثمارها, ومما يمكن ان يستفاد منها فى المراحل القادمة بعد تحديد المنطقة المشتركة وتقسيم الجرف القارى حسب القواعد التى وضعتها الإتفاقيات الدولية (1958- 1982) وبناء على هذا التقسيم يمكن السودان من جذب مستثمرين آخرين فى العمل فى هذا الجانب بالأضافة للمنطقة المشتركة بعد تحديدها بالضرورة.اسئلة ضرورية تبحث عن اجابة :1- كيف يتنازل السودان عن نصف حقه الكامل فى هذا الكنز نظير تمويل المملكة لعملية الاستخراج وخبراء الأمم المتحدة يوصون بملكية هذ الحق للاجيال القادمة 2- لقد تم الاتفاق فى عام 1974 اى قبل 40 عام تقريبا فلماذا لم يتم استغلاله حتى الآن 3- لماذا يتم التجديد للاتفاقية دون الدخول فى عمليات انتاج فعلية 4- عند بداية التفاوض كان السعوديون يتحدثون بأن هذه المعادن كانت ضمن الجرف القارى فى الاراضى السعودية ثم انتقل بفعل حركة الفلزات الى المياه الأقليمية للسودان وهل اذا انعكس الحال كنا سنجد نفس الاريحية والكرم السودانى الغير مبرر5- هل حصل السودان على التقرير الصادر عن الشركة الأمريكية المكلفة بالدراسة والتى بنى عليها السعوديون استنتاجاتهم 6- هل لدينا الوسائل الكفيلة بمراقبة عمل هذه الشركة لمعرفة الأنتاج الحقيقى والكميات المستخرجة وتوصيفها وعرفة نوعية المعادن واهميتها 7- كانت هناك معلومات تؤكد عدم جدية الجانب السعودى فى استخراج المعادن فى كثير من الأوقات لأنها :أ- ليس فى حاجة الى اموال وهى تملك انتاجا يوميا للبترول يبلغ 10 مليون برميل ب – تستخدم حوجة السودان كوسيلة ضغط على السودان 8- فى السنتيين السابقتيين اكتشف الجانب السعودى بأن السودان قد تمكن من توفير المعدات التى تساعده فى استخراج المعادن رغم الحصار ورغم الضائقة المالية فأسرع فى تجديد الأتفاقية مرة اخرى لأقتسام الكيكة مع السودان 9- هل سيكون الجانب السعودى جادا هذه المرة بعد ان تأكد بأن الجانب السودانى يستطيع الحصول على معادنه المخبئه فى الكنز المعروف عنه بكنز البحر الأحمر دون حاجة الى اموال المملكة وتباطأها السابق والمقصود فى استخراج الكنزهذه اسئلة مشروعة لنا فى التأكد من حقوقنا التى نخاف ان تسلب منا نهارا جهارا وان يستبين اهل الحكم عندنا ان ارض السودان وثرواته ليست ملكا لهم يهبوها لمن يريدون وان يخافوا الله فينا وفى حقوق اجيالنا القادمة والله من وراء القصد

*

----------


## زول هناك

*عزيزي الغالي 
الكنز الحقيقي ماذا قدم البحر الأحمر للسودان عبر التاريخ  ؟؟؟
هل نافس سمك البحر الأحمر اسماك النيل في مختلف مدن السودان ؟؟؟
هل نعرف شي عن انواع أسماك البحار واشكلها ؟؟؟
اذا كانت بورتسودان بخيلة علي السودان في الاسماك ومشتقات الأسماك فلا نحلم بكنز ولا تنكر ملح ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سمك النيل لايعلى عليه ياهندسة

*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

سمك النيل لايعلى عليه ياهندسة





ما في شك ان سمك النيل لا يعلي عليه نسبة للماء العذب 
ولكن هل السودان مكتفي بالأسماك في الداخل وترك للمصرين سماك البحر الاحمر
من المضحك المبكي ان المصرين يتشاجرون مع اليمنين في حدود مياه اليمن بعد ما جففوا  اسماك السودان الاقليمية 
ولا يقدروا ان يتعدوا علي الحدود السعودية المراقبة جيدا من السلطات السعودية حيث لا تلاعب في مكتسبات البحار 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*نحن نايميييييييييييييييين لسه 
لما يطلع الكنز تعالوا صحونا
                        	*

----------

